# Theodorus VanderGroe on the need for the mediator to be very man



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 3, 2021)

It is clear that a mediator and deliverer who will satisfy the claims of God’s holy justice on behalf of the impotent sinner must necessarily have a truly human soul and must possess a human body—and he must thus be very man. The nature of the satisfaction to be made to God’s justice on behalf of sinful man absolutely requires it, and therefore, as far as God is concerned, none but He who is very man can be our surety, mediator, and deliverer. …

God therefore caused this truth regarding the human nature of the mediator to be proclaimed to believers from the foundation of the world. He introduced Him to our first parents as the Seed of the woman (Gen. 3:15). Subsequently, God made this truth known to believers much more clearly and powerfully by shadows and types, as well as by prophecy. Consider especially this clear prophecy: “Behold, a virgin shall conceive, and bear a son, and shall call his name Immanuel” (Isa. 7:14). The name Immanuel means “God with us”; that is, God and man in one person.

All this makes it very clear that He who is to be the mediator and deliverer of impotent and guilty sinners in order to satisfy God’s holy justice and thereby reconcile and unite them to God must necessarily be very man.

For the reference, see Theodorus VanderGroe on the need for the mediator to be very man.


----------

